
Ask HN: What Is Your Stack? - m33k44
Hello Technos!<p>Just curious, what is your tech stack:<p>Front-end? - Libraries, Framework, Test frameworks and tools, security testing.<p>Back-end? - Libraries, Framework, Test frameworks and tools, security testing.<p>Web and proxy servers?<p>DB server? - ORM, security testing.<p>Clustering?<p>CI&#x2F;CD?<p>OS?<p>Pen test?<p>etc.
======
lpellegr
Here at Ipregistry ([https://ipregistry.co](https://ipregistry.co)) we use
gulp, nunjucks with custom CSS and Javascript for the landing page. It's quite
easy to maintain and static pages are perfect for SEO and fast loads.

The dashboard is a single app page that makes use of lit-html and web
components.

The backend makes use of Kubernetes, Cloud Pub/Sub, Cloud Scheduler, Redis,
Firestore, Firebase Hosting, etc.

Some parts make use of Cloudflare for CDN purposes.

CI/CD: Cloud build and Travis-ci for open-source clients.

If you are interested by what stack popular websites are using you should have
a look at [https://stackshare.io](https://stackshare.io).

------
ToFab123
Real-Time financial data application

\- Angular-cli

\- Azure Service Fabric

\- MSSQL Server

\- Azure DevOps

Very happy with that

------
yakshaving_jgt
\- Yesod/Haskell

\- Elm (though not for everything)

\- Nix/NixOS/NixOps

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- nginx

\- AWS

We're pretty happy.

